# Milwaukee floodlight or directional light?



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

99cents said:


> I have two panel swaps coming up, both in places darker than my ex-wife's heart.


:lol::lol::lol:


The M18 flood would throw more light. Just be sure to bring more batteries to throw at it. I've never got good light out of those flashlights.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

12 hours on this guy. 

M18 LED of course. Careful the light bulb version looks the same.

Bad Ass flashlight tho. Still all a man needs. Set her back a few feet and you are good to go. It will be your goto light.

Oh... when I first bought mine a week later the LED died, - got dim. Warranty flashlight I burned in or made sure she worked by running that thing 24/7 for a few days with my 3 M18 big batteries. She runs for +11.5 hrs. on one of them.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

99cents said:


> I have two panel swaps coming up, both in places darker than my ex-wife's heart.


Zing! :laughing:


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Buy the floodlight. You will NEVER regret it.


----------



## BaseDefiler (Sep 7, 2014)

daveEM said:


> 12 hours on this guy.
> 
> M18 LED of course. Careful the light bulb version looks the same.
> 
> ...


I have to respectfully disagree with this entire post. The light you cited is a flashlight, only much larger and bulkier. It doesn't do anything that my tiny Surefire that I always keep in my pocket can't do. Actually, my Surefire is brighter and has a longer runtime.

For panel change-outs, nothing beats a flood light or lantern type light. Since the OP is looking for an M18 light he is in luck, the best floodlight available uses the M18 battery.

Post #12 in this thread:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/addiction-led-headlights-flashlights-144956/#post1950824

If you can light up an entire backyard with the light, then a small corner of a basement is no problem.

Be aware that Milwaukee is releasing more lights soon including both M12 and M18 standup lanterns which might suit panel change-outs better. Currently I use the M12 Sticklight to change panels out in completely dark basements (or light up completely dark attics), with the XC battery I get 8 hours with 1 battery.


----------



## Canadian sparky (Sep 19, 2011)

This is one I have and it is very bright.perfect for basements or attics..it's pretty pricey and doesn't come with battery...
http://m.homedepot.ca/Product/productdetails.aspx?ProductId=985374&lang=EN


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

That floodlight looks really good.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

20 bucks at lowes- camoflagged baseball cap with built in led lights.


----------



## Captain_obvious (Aug 5, 2014)

macmikeman said:


> 20 bucks at lowes- camoflagged baseball cap with built in led lights.


I use the one with the headband.

Works much better the m18, where ever I point my head it shines. No shadows or propping the light up on something.

Great for crawling around in attics and crawlspaces too


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> 20 bucks at lowes- camoflagged baseball cap with built in led lights.


Sorry, mac, that violates my sense of jobsite fashion  .


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

99cents said:


> I have two panel swaps coming up, both in places darker than my ex-wife's heart.
> 
> What M18 light do I buy? Seems like the floodlight uses more power. Is the other one more of a big ass flashlight?


Have you made a choice?
I just lost my 12v LED Milwaukee and bought the stick light. I'm interested in how it will perform compared to my last light.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I bought the spotlight. Haven't tried it out yet. Somehow I think I'll end up with two lights after this experiment is over...


----------



## Captain_obvious (Aug 5, 2014)

99cents said:


> I bought the spotlight. Haven't tried it out yet. Somehow I think I'll end up with two lights after this experiment is over...


Don't you realize how much more efficient you would be with a headlamp?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Headlamps are great especially in the attic, but the light from the stick is 220 lumens. ..I believe that's at least 2 X the amount of the head lamp.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

When I'm working under a sink I want that whole side of the wall lite up (stick)
When I'm making up a j box in the attic I will take the head lamp.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Captain_obvious said:


> Don't you realize how much more efficient you would be with a headlamp?


Four hours with a headlamp sucks.


----------



## Captain_obvious (Aug 5, 2014)

zac said:


> Headlamps are great especially in the attic, but the light from the stick is 220 lumens. ..I believe that's at least 2 X the amount of the head lamp.


How much brighter do you need it then a led?


----------



## Captain_obvious (Aug 5, 2014)

99cents said:


> Four hours with a headlamp sucks.


10mins with a stick lamp is worse then 8 hours with a headlamp


----------



## yamatitan (Sep 4, 2010)

zac said:


> Headlamps are great especially in the attic, but the light from the stick is 220 lumens. ..I believe that's at least 2 X the amount of the head lamp.


My headlamp puts out 500 lumens.
http://www.amazon.com/NiteCore-XM-L...=1410225969&sr=8-2&keywords=Nitecore+headlamp


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Captain_obvious said:


> How much brighter do you need it then a led?


An LED what?


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

yamatitan said:


> My headlamp puts out 500 lumens. http://www.amazon.com/NiteCore-XM-L2-Lumens-Headlamp-Black/dp/B00GNJM3AM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1410225969&sr=8-2&keywords=Nitecore+headlamp


I was just going to ask if anyone had this.

Like it? Love it? Craigslist it?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Troll


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Captain_obvious said:


> 10mins with a stick lamp is worse then 8 hours with a headlamp


Captain troll


----------



## Captain_obvious (Aug 5, 2014)

99cents said:


> An LED what?


Huh?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

yamatitan said:


> My headlamp puts out 500 lumens.
> http://www.amazon.com/NiteCore-XM-L...=1410225969&sr=8-2&keywords=Nitecore+headlamp


I will check that out. I like headlamps, but will not wear them unless im in an attic or crawl space.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Captain_obvious said:


> Huh?


It should be OBVIOUS that LED's come in a variety of lumen outputs, beam spreads, etc. You can't simply ask, "How much brighter do you need than an LED?"


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

yamatitan said:


> My headlamp puts out 500 lumens.
> http://www.amazon.com/NiteCore-XM-L...=1410225969&sr=8-2&keywords=Nitecore+headlamp











1100 lumens..........:whistling2: It has two light settings. I've got the LED flashlight too but for lighting up large areas, you can't beat this!:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain_obvious (Aug 5, 2014)

99cents said:


> It should be OBVIOUS that LED's come in a variety of lumen outputs, beam spreads, etc. You can't simply ask, "How much brighter do you need than an LED?"


The led headlamps are all very very bright , any led is gonna be brighter then a conventional light


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

99cents said:


> I have two panel swaps coming up, both in places darker than my ex-wife's heart. What M18 light do I buy? Seems like the floodlight uses more power. Is the other one more of a big ass flashlight?


Dude buy a wobble light if you don't have one, they are the shít. If you don't have power available they're worthless but I assume most guys run a gen when doing a panel swap?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Boo ya! I will probably add that to the Arsenal. But losing my led flash light required an immediate replacement suitable for working small areas. One concern of mine about led is that some cam be harsh on the eyes of you are facing it.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Captain_obvious said:


> The led headlamps are all very very bright , any led is gonna be brighter then a conventional light


Nobody's talking incandescent here.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

wendon said:


> 1100 lumens..........:whistling2: It has two light settings. I've got the LED flashlight too but for lighting up large areas, you can't beat this!:thumbsup:


Sorry learning on a new cell phone.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

99cents said:


> Nobody's talking incandescent here.


What's "incandescent"??? :jester: They burn up batteries and create heat, besides, they're not green!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> Dude buy a wobble light if you don't have one, they are the shít. If you don't have power available they're worthless but I assume most guys run a gen when doing a panel swap?


Nope, kill the power and start yanking wire. Might run a gen to keep the furnace going when it's cold.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

wendon said:


> What's "incandescent"??? :jester: They burn up batteries and create heat, besides, they're not green!


I'm not sure who's on the wrong planet here, you or me  .

Why do I suddenly feel like I inherited a little brother who wears a propellor beanie on his head?


----------



## yamatitan (Sep 4, 2010)

AllWIRES said:


> I was just going to ask if anyone had this.
> 
> Like it? Love it? Craigslist it?



Love it, I use a rechargeable 3400mah 18650 and seems like I never have to charge it when running the headlamp on the 200 lumen mode mostly. On my old headlamps it seemed I was changing AA's every job. The thing is bright as hell on turbo mode and a great wide flood better than the m12 stick light on flood and throws way further.


----------



## yamatitan (Sep 4, 2010)

zac said:


> I will check that out. I like headlamps, but will not wear them unless im in an attic or crawl space.


I honestly usually only wear it in the attic as well and set up my dewalt led lights and milwaukee leds on service changes, etc too. But it has come in handy and is honestly brighter and lights up more area than both the milwaukee m12 stick light and dewalt stick style lights. But I prefer not to have weight on my head if I can help it. Although the nitcore is pretty light and I have forgot it on my head more than once after talking to a customer or helper after getting out a attic.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Sorry wendon, I thought you were that other troll  .


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

yamatitan said:


> I honestly usually only wear it in the attic as well and set up my dewalt led lights and milwaukee leds on service changes, etc too. But it has come in handy and is honestly brighter and lights up more area than both the milwaukee m12 stick light and dewalt stick style lights. But I prefer not to have weight on my head if I can help it. Although the nitcore is pretty light and I have forgot it on my head more than once after talking to a customer or helper after getting out a attic.


Yeah if I'm crawling in an attic or crawl space I want both hands free.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Laugh all you want but I use this. I like it, it hangs anywhere and is bright enough to work with. We've got about 2 dozen dewalt 5 packs in the shop and everyone comes with one of these rinky dink flashlights but honestly I have no issue with them.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> Laugh all you want but I use this. I like it, it hangs anywhere and is bright enough to work with. We've got about 2 dozen dewalt 5 packs in the shop and everyone comes with one of these rinky dink flashlights but honestly I have no issue with them.
> 
> 
> View attachment 38809


My buddy has one, they are pretty handy.


----------



## yamatitan (Sep 4, 2010)

wendon said:


> 1100 lumens..........:whistling2: It has two light settings. I've got the LED flashlight too but for lighting up large areas, you can't beat this!:thumbsup:


I dont have that one but do have this at 1500 lumens. I do use it for service changes but honestly they are too big most of the time to lug out the truck for a small attic job or doing something inside some cabinets.









I think they over eggagerate both of those lights as well. My 500 lumen headlamp lights up just as wide of a area as both the dewalt and milwaukee above. I have another 900 lumen nitcore flashlight that runs of a single 18650 as well the p12 that seems to blow both out the water as well in terms of flood and throw.


----------



## Captain_obvious (Aug 5, 2014)

ponyboy said:


> Dude buy a wobble light if you don't have one, they are the shít. If you don't have power available they're worthless but I assume most guys run a gen when doing a panel swap?


Why the heck would someone run a genny during a panel swap, that's just silly.


----------



## Captain_obvious (Aug 5, 2014)

ponyboy said:


> Dude buy a wobble light if you don't have one, they are the shít. If you don't have power available they're worthless but I assume most guys run a gen when doing a panel swap?


Have you ever swapped a panel?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Captain_obvious said:


> Have you ever swapped a panel?


To keep the furnace running maybe I don't know. I've swapped maybe 2 loadcenters in my life but have replaced countless i-lines and switchgear sections during plant shut downs. I'm not even gonna pretend to know the sop of a resi service upgrade


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> To keep the furnace running maybe I don't know. I've swapped maybe 2 loadcenters in my life but have replaced countless i-lines and switchgear sections during plant shut downs. I'm not even gonna pretend to know the sop of a resi service upgrade


A house is no different than a plant. Sometimes you need temporary power during a planned outage. That's _obvious_ even to a troll.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

yamatitan said:


> I dont have that one but do have this at 1500 lumens. I do use it for service changes but honestly they are too big most of the time to lug out the truck for a small attic job or doing something inside some cabinets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Defawlt looks kind of unwieldy! I don't feel they over "eggagerated" the Milwaukee. I probably wouldn't take it in an attic but for panel change outs etc. they rock.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Captain_obvious said:


> Why the heck would someone run a genny during a panel swap, that's just silly.


To drive ground rods!!!:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## Captain_obvious (Aug 5, 2014)

99cents said:


> A house is no different than a plant. Sometimes you need temporary power during a planned outage. That's obvious even to a troll.


 But to swap out a panel? That is just ridiculous the op didn't say an upgrade . Yank the meter, gut the old panel. Toss up the new one, terminate the feed. Stick the meter back in, start putting in breakers and turning stuff on. What do you need power for? It's only going to be off for what ? An hour or so. Before you start calling names like troll stop being an idiot. I saw what that cricket lady said about treatment of other members and do far pony boy and a few others certainly haven't obeyed the rules here .

And it's very OBVIOUS who works in the field and who just talks about it


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Who were you before captain obvious?
Because you are (imo) pretty straight foward and uppity for someone under 100 posts? You from Jersey?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

zac said:


> Who were you before captain obvious? Because you are (imo) pretty straight foward and uppity for someone under 100 posts? You from Jersey?


He's the coolest and toughest guy on ET leave him alone


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

ponyboy said:


> He's the coolest and toughest guy on ET leave him alone


But there's so much competition...


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Captain_obvious said:


> But to swap out a panel? That is just ridiculous the op didn't say an upgrade . Yank the meter, gut the old panel. Toss up the new one, terminate the feed. Stick the meter back in, start putting in breakers and turning stuff on. What do you need power for? It's only going to be off for what ? An hour or so. Before you start calling names like troll stop being an idiot. I saw what that cricket lady said about treatment of other members and do far pony boy and a few others certainly haven't obeyed the rules here .
> 
> And it's very OBVIOUS who works in the field and who just talks about it


It doesn't take an hour to get a power disconnect, swap the panel, get an inspection and get a reconnect. If the customer wants a generator to keep the furnace and appliances running, I'm okay with that. This isn't about who can swap a panel in an hour, it's about doing it right and having the trust of your customer. If that makes me an idiot, then I'm an idiot.


----------



## Captain_obvious (Aug 5, 2014)

99cents said:


> It doesn't take an hour to get a power disconnect, swap the panel, get an inspection and get a reconnect. If the customer wants a generator to keep the furnace and appliances running, I'm okay with that. This isn't about who can swap a panel in an hour, it's about doing it right and having the trust of your customer. If that makes me an idiot, then I'm an idiot.


Well in the modern world and places other then PERKY NIPPLES ( nice family friendly location BTW ) you would pull the meter and then put it back.

Not get it disconnected and inspected and turned back on. You get it turned back on and it is inspected when it is done.

But that is besides the point, You and your butt buddy certainly like to attack people, whats up with that?


----------



## Captain_obvious (Aug 5, 2014)

ponyboy said:


> He's the coolest and toughest guy on ET leave him alone



So you are jealous and that is why you attacked me?


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Every thread about Milwaukee ends this way. 

:2guns::boxing:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Captain_obvious said:


> So you are jealous and that is why you attacked me?


 It's because I can smell your small man syndrome through the screen. All anyone has to do is quote your post and you come back screaming like the little ankle biter that you are. You're actually my favorite kind of online personalities so I hope you stick around


----------



## Captain_obvious (Aug 5, 2014)

ponyboy said:


> It's because I can smell your small man syndrome through the screen. All anyone has to do is quote your post and you come back screaming like the little ankle biter that you are. You're actually my favorite kind of online personalities so I hope you stick around


  You can't even come up with anything other then rip off something I said to you ?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Captain_obvious said:


> Well in the modern world and places other then PERKY NIPPLES ( nice family friendly location BTW ) you would pull the meter and then put it back.
> 
> Not get it disconnected and inspected and turned back on. You get it turned back on and it is inspected when it is done.
> 
> But that is besides the point, You and your butt buddy certainly like to attack people, whats up with that?


I'm just telling you the rules in my jurisdiction. Maybe it's different in your area.

I don't see it written anywhere that you can't have a standby generator when doing a residential panel swap. It's nothing to get your panties in a twist over.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Captain_obvious said:


> Well in the modern world and places other then PERKY NIPPLES ( nice family friendly location BTW ) you would pull the meter and then put it back.
> 
> Not get it disconnected and inspected and turned back on. You get it turned back on and it is inspected when it is done.
> 
> But that is besides the point, You and your butt buddy certainly like to attack people, whats up with that?


Baloney. Our local REA used to let us pull the meter but no more. Liability is a big issue with something like this and if your POCO is crazy enough to let you do it they better get ready for trouble. Unless it's necessary, you're better off reconnecting all the old circuits with the panel de-energized.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

AllWIRES said:


> Every thread about Milwaukee ends this way.
> 
> :2guns::boxing:


Milwaukee doesn't make a headlamp. I'd much rather have the whole room lit up then only have light where I point my nose. Too easy to trip over things behind you etc.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Captain_obvious said:


> Why the heck would someone run a genny during a panel swap, that's just silly.


In college I was taught to use a generator whenever I needed light to do panel swaps.


----------



## Captain_obvious (Aug 5, 2014)

Jhellwig said:


> In college I was taught to use a generator whenever I needed light to do panel swaps.


And to think.

I was the one being called a troll.


----------



## yamatitan (Sep 4, 2010)

wendon said:


> That Defawlt looks kind of unwieldy! I don't feel they over "eggagerated" the Milwaukee. I probably wouldn't take it in an attic but for panel change outs etc. they rock.


Its actually about the same size as the milwuakee the picture makes it look bigger than it is. It is noticeably smaller than the old 18v dewalt fluorescent work lights.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

yamatitan said:


> Its actually about the same size as the milwuakee the picture makes it look bigger than it is. It is noticeably smaller than the old 18v dewalt fluorescent work lights.


I see. I've never owned a Dewalt in my 49 years but I might have to try one yet!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Having a small honda or something similar is great for charging batteries, running the furnace/boiler, running the hammer drill/hole hawg. Lots of uses.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Okay, I tried this thing yesterday just for odd jobs and it's definitely a handy light to have, like a wide beam flashlight. For a panel swap it would be adequate but nothing outstanding. That's my review  .


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Here is my soldier, standing in command! Also pointing at a large bee hive.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Captain_obvious said:


> And to think.
> 
> I was the one being called a troll.


What happened to this guy? He had decent insight. Well maybe not but at least he works as an electrician.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

99cents said:


> Okay, I tried this thing yesterday just for odd jobs and it's definitely a handy light to have, like a wide beam flashlight. For a panel swap it would be adequate but nothing outstanding. That's my review  .


That's why I love my zebralight h602. It puts out a nice wall of light at whatever you look at.


----------

